# laminectomy/facet cyst coding question



## afeaster72 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello fellow coders! Got a question as to all what I can bill for in this situation:

Procedures Performed:
1. Decompression lumbar laminectomy, L4 and L5
2. Excision of intraspinal facet cyst, L4 to L5, dorsally
3. Total inferior facetectomy, L4 right
4. Deompressive medial facetectomies, L3 to L4, L4 to L5, L5 to S1
5. Decompressive bilateral hemilaminectomies of L3 to L4 for complete decompression of the L3 nerve root
6. Transforaminal lumbar interbody fusion, L4 to L5 with a 13x26mm PEEK cage 
7. Posterir spinal fusion with bilateral segmental pedicle screw instrumentation
6. Insertion of morselized autograft

Surgeon only gives me DJD, DDD, Stenosis and Spondylolisthesis and neurogenic claudication for dx. 
I know I can use 324.1 for the cyst, but I just don't know if I can code any of the laminectomy or hemilami?

So far I'm comfortable with:
22633
22851
22851,59
22842
20937

Not sure if I can bill any 63047 or 63030? 
Thanks for any help. 
Let me know if you need more info from the OP note.


----------

